
Watch A Tugboat Drag An Arctic Iceberg To Parched People Half A World Away - jashmenn
http://www.fastcompany.com/1755444/tugboat-vs-iceberg-video
======
johngalt
My gut says that desalination is a better option. The amount of energy need to
drag around something that size could be better applied just desalinating the
ocean water you already have.

Even if they can plan some route that will give them an adequate current all
the way to their destination (which I doubt), what happens then? How will you
keep the iceberg in place while it's consumed? Or will it roll around the
coast tearing up other unrelated valuable bits of property/equipment.

You can use unreliable power sorces like ocean/air currents, but you had
better make sure your system will fail-safe. Specially when you are talking
about weights/inertias in the millions of tons.

